# Karpfenmessen 2010



## stalker1990 (10. September 2009)

|wavey:
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo nächstes jahr karpfenmessen stattfinden - und wann?? ich hab versucht messen zu googlen hab aber nichts gefunden |kopfkrat würde mich über infos freunen!
schon mal danke schön :m


----------



## zrako (10. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

bonn is anfang des jahres
in speyer gegen august
braunfels november


----------



## -qwertz- (10. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Moin

also Carpmeeting Bonn is am 13. März :m


die andern weiß ich net|supergri


greez
kevin


----------



## asuselite (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Hey Leute,

weiß einer zufällig ob dieses Jahr noch ne andere Messe stattfindet außer Braunfels(zu weit)?
Wollte eigentlich das Winterpäuschen, dass ich einlegen werden für ne kleine Shoppingtour nutzen!
Infos wären super!

Liebe Grüße
Simon


----------



## Rakete (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

hey,

schau mal hier www.carpmeeting-cottbus.de/


mfg daniel


----------



## Carp Fisher MKK (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

*Schau doch mal bei:*

*cipro.de*

*oder*

*carp.de*

*Da stehn soweit ich weiß alle Termine :m*

*Ich werd auf jeden Fall am 21.11.2009 in Braunfels sein!!!! *

*Gruß MB *


----------



## Schleie! (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Ich werd auch mal auf braunfels schauen, auch wenns sau weit is, aber hier in der gegend bei mir gibts einfach nichts.

ich muss immer min. 300km fahren


----------



## Aal99 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

duisburg ist auch anfang des jahres wieder eine messe


----------



## baam? (13. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Hannover 16.Januar..nur mit mir


----------



## Der-Hechter (13. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

baam, gibts da einen link zu?


----------



## Rozemeijer95 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Rakete kommst du aus cottbus?
hab gehört in hannover soll wohl ncoh eine sein^^


----------



## Harry48 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Hier mal die  Messen die mir bekannt sind ab Januar:

klick Speyer

klick Lingen

klick Gebrauchtteile-Messe Cottbus

Ich hoffe das hilft euch #h

Petri, Harry


----------



## j4ni (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Moin,

nächstes Wochenende müßte eigentlich in Assen (NL) eine Messe sein, ansonsten:
23.01. Cottbus
30.01. Hannover (nicht wie oben geschrieben 16.01.)
6/7. 02. Zwolle (NL)
20.02. Bad Saulgau
26/28.02. Essen
27.02. Berlin/Brandenburg
13.03. Bonn
13.03. Freistadt (AT)
27.03. Speyer


----------



## gringo92 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Eine Hausmesse bei Adventure (Hamburg) gibt es meines Wissens auch noch , ich glaube im März einen genauen Termin kenn ich aber nicht , kann mir jemand aushelfen ?


----------



## DogTag (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*



j4ni schrieb:


> 26/28.02. Essen


 
Wo soll das denn sein?


----------



## j4ni (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Essen? Müßte doch da im Ruhrpott liegen 
Ansonsten guggst du hier


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 20.02. Bad Saulgau





muhaha bam ba bam=da geh ich hin.....wenns Wetter gut ist geh ich mitm Fahrrad,hehe nur 8 km...wenn ich kein Bock hab heimfahren fahr ich halt mitm Zug


Mal schauen aufdie Aqua Fisch in Friedrichshafen wollt ich auch noch,die ist vom 5-7. März...gehört zwar nicht hier in "Karpfenmessen" rein aber egal


----------



## Karpfenpaule (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

weiß jemand obs auch eine sachsen anhalt gibt?
ich hab noch nich die möglichkeit soweit zu reisen


----------



## DogTag (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Vor 2 Wochen war die erste Karpfenmesse in Cottbus und am 27.02. ist die Messe Berlin/Brandenburg. Sonst sind mir in dieser Ecke keine Messen bekannt.

Vielleicht hast du da die Möglichkeit anzureisen!?


----------



## Peicky1992 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Am 13 März is eine in Bonn 
http://www.carpmeeting.de/
Soll sehr gut sein bin das erste mal dieses jahr da mal scheuen wie es wird 
und Karpfenpaule ich hab auch kein auto aber ich fahre für sowas gerne 3h mit dem zug durch die gegend =P


----------



## Nico HB (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Gibt es dieses Jahr noch ne Messe in oder um Bremen?
Vor urzem war hier die Stippermesse, aber da gab es nix für uns Karpfenangler, auser ne Mütze von Shimano und ne Kopflampe von Hardy, ansonsten nur Stipperkram.

MFG Nico


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Deswegen nennt man sie ja Stippermesse. Und auf Karpfenmessen gibt es halt zu 99,9% nur Karpfenzeug.


----------



## Nico HB (16. März 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Richtig heißt sie Stipper und Friedfischmesse.

Und da der Karpfen ja auch darunter fällt hätte das ja sein können.


----------



## Carp-fans (9. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand ob noch dieses Jahr ein Karpfenmesse ist? Irgendwo in Niedersachsen oder in der Nähe??


----------



## Schleie! (9. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

11. September Karpfen- und Wallermesse in Bad Saulgau


----------



## Steffen_Erfurt (12. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Hannover ist doch bei Dir am 30. oder 31.01.2011


----------



## Knigge007 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Schleie gehst nach Saulgau ?


Denk ich werd mitm Fahrrad rüberheizen bzw s Bike in Zug mitnehmen kostet ja nur 1,2€.....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

naja bad saulgau  ist irgend wie nicht so der hit, da ist speyer  um einiges besser.


----------



## Schleie! (13. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

jup, bin in Bad Saulgau.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> naja bad saulgau  ist irgend wie nicht so der hit, da ist speyer  um einiges besser.




Klar is das nicht der Burner aber wenn du von deinem Balkon fast rüber schauen kannst gehste wohl auch hin. :q


Werde mir diesesmal auf jeden Fall um 11:30Uhr den Allan Parbery und um 15:30Uhr den Christian Finkelde reinziehen könnt eventuell interessant für mich sein, die Diashows von Ihren Super Duper Fängen früh Morgens uns so brauch ich nicht das reicht mir immer bei carphearttv für die nächsten 2 Monate.......

Geh dann nachdem Allan fertig ist wohl zu nem Kollegen und komm Nachmittags zum Christian wieder. 



Na dann sieht man sich ja im Stadt Forum.


----------



## AK74 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

bin auf jeden fall dabei.
aber warum im september? hoffen die auf mehr besucher?


----------



## Knigge007 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

ich war auch ganz buff... weil die gleich Messe war ja dieses Jahr schonmal.. ich glaub im März/April.


----------



## Carp-fans (20. August 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Naja, für mich ist die in Bad Saulgau nicht soo passend. Ich bräuchte 7h bis dahin . Wenn sie dann  noch nicht mal so der hit ist. Ich werde wohl dann bis zum nächsten Jahr warten müssen.

LG


----------



## Fury87 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Wann ist die nächste Karpfenmesse in NRW? #c


----------



## colognecarp (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Best off: Carp Meating Bonn im März 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## boiliemeister (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

In Speyer ( Ende März)


----------



## colognecarp (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*



boiliemeister schrieb:


> In Speyer ( Ende März)



Du bist schon ein echtes Original, Spyer ist in Rheinland-Pfalz #h


----------



## boiliemeister (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Karpfenmessen 2010*

Ich weiss,aber Speyer fällt so oft hier nur weiss keiner von denen wann es genau ist schau mal Seite 1   und Seite 3


----------

